# how would you fix this hack cabling?



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think I am going to use wiremold 2900, but not sure. 

the cable is cat6a. its such a hack job. just holes drilled, and its conduit strapped up. ugh

The customer wants me to make it look nice.. Yeah, it is going to take a lot to do that. 

Any help would be great!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wiremold is ugly, and even wiremold is a sight better than that.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Other then opening up the drywall and telling him to get a taper/painter, wiremold is the only way to go. Keep it tight to the corners and your golden!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Consider determing and fishing. Make it disappear.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I looked at fishing, but its drywall ceiling, no attic. 

and like you guys said, cutting and fishing is a no go. its 25 cables, and about 15 rooms


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hire a finishing carpenter to put in cove molding.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah I think wiremold is your best shot then


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd go with the typical data guy spec and run a 2" EMT on the wall.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I've seen worse


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Get some 1" x 6" pine, 45 each edge and cover it.. Paint it white and be done.. That or paintable wiremold...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

glen1971 said:


> Get some 1" x 6" pine, 45 each edge and cover it.. Paint it white and be done.. That or paintable wiremold...


hmmm, i like this, but not all areas is this possible.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Add some crown molding... That would cover it up. Never mind, didn't see the vertical. As stated earlier, time and skill...fish it, and have a sheetrocker come in.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the guy paid a few grand for this **** work too...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

pjholguin said:


> Add some crown molding... That would cover it up. Never mind, didn't see the vertical. As stated earlier, time and skill...fish it, and have a sheetrocker come in.


I like the crown mold idea


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Is it carpeted? Is that a closet? If so, you have your awnser.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> Is it carpeted? Is that a closet? If so, you have your awnser.


Extent the carpet up to the ceiling? lol...


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like there is already a bulkhead. Stud it out and drop the bulkhead down. Then the vertical sections you can fish up the wall.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Shouldn't go with low bid. Typical story, went low, should have went mid to high bid...spend a buck to save a dime.

PJHolguin




mikeh32 said:


> the guy paid a few grand for this **** work too...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think I am going to wiremold along the top of the ceiling, and fish the walls. The other issue is going to be a lot of the cables are going to be too short once i "properly" run them. 

the best part, they ran plenum cable. lol


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Wireless?

I have used this at a local college. Their wires were installed by the IT dept. I ran my wires for panic buttons and installed this covering their cables too. They loved it.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

who makes the above molding?

and wireless can not handle the amount of data they use.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> who makes the above molding?
> 
> and wireless can not handle the amount of data they use.


I got it at Big Orange Depot. Could be LeGrand?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Legrand-Wiremold-5-ft-CornerMate-Wire-Channel-C40/100554157

Yep.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

glen1971 said:


> Extent the carpet up to the ceiling? lol...


If that's a closet, run it down the inside of the closet then under the carpet.

Be done in under an hour. inform them that they may need to call a carpet guy out for a re-stretch.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Put a lava lamp on the other side of the room to distract people from looking at it.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

if you cant fish it then wire-mold is the only option (unless you can think of a way to make it invisible) on it to be compliant but as stated above get the paint-able kind


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Put a lava lamp on the other side of the room to distract people from looking at it.



or a whole lot of playboy centerfolds (playgirl for the ladies):laughing:


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> I think I am going to use wiremold 2900, but not sure. the cable is cat6a. its such a hack job. just holes drilled, and its conduit strapped up. ugh The customer wants me to make it look nice.. Yeah, it is going to take a lot to do that. Any help would be great!


Are there any doors behind you when you took this photo? If you could run the wiremold lower to the ground to hide it and patch up those existing holes that might look nice cause it'll be hidden.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is literally one of the ten or so rooms.... and they are are all like this.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Install some SE cable on the other side of the room. It'll be a great distraction until it burns the building to the ground killing everyone inside.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Just zip tie some rope light to it and set it to "Chase" effect. :thumbup:


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*crown molding for cable.*

vinyl crown mold will work. http://www.cableorganizer.com/raceway-crown/


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad I can help. BTW, was this job ever completed? Got after pictures of the work?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

glen1971 said:


> Extent the carpet up to the ceiling? lol...


Labor Saving Devices has a video and the trick tools to make this work go fast, clean and elegant.

Poke around for it.

Most of the video has been uploaded to YouTube.

Cat cable -- no problemo. :laughing:


----------

